
Scientists Have Detected an Enormous Cavity Growing Beneath Antarctica - AftHurrahWinch
https://www.sciencealert.com/giant-void-identified-under-antarctica-reveals-a-monumental-hidden-ice-retreat
======
simonblack
That's the expansion works at the secret Nazi Base in Antarctica.

[https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/antarctica/antartica24.ht...](https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/antarctica/antartica24.htm)

------
zunzun
An enormous dentist would help here.

